# New Reformed Baptist Seminary in Chicago



## Kiffin (Apr 17, 2014)

Chicago Reformed Seminary

Anyone heard of these guys? Thoughts?


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 17, 2014)

I haven't heard of them before but this paragraph from their Statement of Faith page is encouraging:



> The Chicago Reformed Seminary is proud to be a part of the rich Christian heritage. The doctrinal confessions which were utilized in the formation of CRS’s Statement of Faith likewise have a long, deep, and strong history. The Statement of Faith has depended upon the Synod of Dort (1618), the Westminster Larger Catechism (1646), and primarily the Westminster Confession of Faith (1646) and the London Baptist Confession of Faith (1689). The Seminary believes that what these confessions hold in common comprises the pure doctrine which constitutes the historic essentials of the Christian Faith. Therefore, these confessions are the foundation for what is believed and taught by the Chicago Reformed Seminary faculty and partnership churches.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 17, 2014)

For the prospective seminarians among our PB brethren, this seminary is offering 20 scholarships which will make your entire MDiv only $1000. Their site says it is on a first-come, first serve basis. The program looks intense -- a LOT of the languages, along with a thesis. 

May our Lord bless their labors.


----------

